

Gates letter to mac developer - niyazpk
http://folklore.org/projects/Macintosh/images/gates_letter.jpg

======
niyazpk
Context:
[http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story...](http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Switcher.txt)

